# FS: Tivo Equipment - can't PM



## classicrokr (Jun 4, 2011)

(ALL EQUOIPMENT IS NOW SOLD... Thanks!)

Hi -- I have some equipment for sale. ICETURKEE -- you sent me PM but I can't respond since I have less than 10 posts. Can any suggest proper protocol to get around this?

I have a Premier XL listed on ebay (user: groomerdude90405) minimum bid $115 - buy it now $165; Premier (will be listed later on ebay much cheaper) (each comes with 12 months and 18 months of transferrable extended warranty) (1 year and 6 months old respectively)

If you want I can do a Transfer of Service so that on the XL it will be strictly month to month rather than a service commitment.

Two (2) Wireless N adapters: $35 each (UPDATE: no longer available)

One Slider Remote : $45 (update: NO LONGER AVAILABLE)_

All in great shape - no scratches, etc. Sadly leaving Tivo because Time Warner is just unacceptable and am going to take the plunge for the new DTV Home Media Center.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

i have bought a tivo premiere xl but i am interested in the remote and one of the wireless n adpaters.

you can email me at [email protected] if you'd like. thanks.


----------



## classicrokr (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you -- just sent email


----------



## classicrokr (Jun 4, 2011)

I just listed on ebay the Premier as well. $35 min bid; $60 buy it now. (REVISED) Comes with 18 months extended warranty and option to transfer service so the service commitment would end in August of 2012. 

Ebay user Groomerdude90405 -- I think this is my 5th post so I may be able to come back and actually post the links. (forum rules).


----------



## classicrokr (Jun 4, 2011)

Here is link for Premiere XL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/29064874805...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

Link for Premiere: http://www.ebay.com/itm/29064988669...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Blaaaaake (Dec 29, 2011)

Can you email me at anthonyrush12 at gmail dot com? I am interested in the XL.


----------



## classicrokr (Jun 4, 2011)

All equipment is now sold. Thanks, everyone.


----------

